# Final NE meet guys?



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone down for another meet before the weather starts settling in with the coldness?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I may be in for one...and actually make it this time.  

When are you thinking about? I am going to be in Jersey the first week of Oct.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

No clue on date yet, I guess we can base it off of others response..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im down if you fly me in


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I would, but my arms would get sore.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> im down if you fly me in



 
ummm nut uh.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I'm down.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

depends where and when....schedule will be tight with me, but i'd love to see some nice setups


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd be in if it was more centralized to all of NE... not just Jersey


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

mach_y said:


> I'd be in if it was more centralized to all of NE... not just Jersey



But if your from Mass and someone else is from MD isnt NJ centralized?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm definitely in depending on the date


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm down. Lets set a date.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats good for everyone?


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Whats good for everyone?


I'm free November on....but don't let me stop you!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Subscribing for location and date.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Fellippe said:


> I'm free November on....but don't let me stop you!


Ill be away mid November for finals, but its also a bit cold then too.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd love to come down again.
The first half of November I'll be traveling, so I vote for the last week of October.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm busy the last two weeks of October! First week of November???


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

first or second week of november sounds good to me. i wasnt able to go to the last one


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

if you make it October 28, theres a slight chance that I might be able to swing through on my way back from PA (very slight).


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Derek ! Make it or damn you !


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea I will definitely be picking your brains out on how to tune w/ my PPI 730. So please make it for Nov.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> But if your from Mass and someone else is from MD isnt NJ centralized?


MD isn't in NE, and this is a NE meet


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

November is fine... but once again, where will this be??


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Any date is fine for me.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

mach_y said:


> MD isn't in NE, and this is a NE meet


Blah its borderline mid atlantic and north east.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Blah its borderline mid atlantic and north east.


Hell, Maryland borders NJ if you don't count Delaware, and why would you  Solidly Mid Atlantic.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Mid/NE Atlantic meet.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Hell, Maryland borders NJ if you don't count Delaware, and why would you  Solidly Mid Atlantic.


well, I guess the title needs to be changed then to mid-atlantic meet. When we actually have a NE meet, let me know.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

How far is Mass. from NJ?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> How far is Mass. from NJ?


about 100 miles farther from Boston to New Brunswick than Baltimore to New Brunswick.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

It takes me about 3 hours to get from North NJ to Boston. Also depends if your stupid enough to take 95 down and not 84/91


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

It's going to take me 3-4 hours to get there...If I can do it, you can.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

/\ now that's dedicated


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

October 28 gets my vote. It's the only weekend that I'd have a chance of making it.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

What's the deal with this thing? Is it a no-go? Did all plans just stall and die? 

Come on people!!!


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> What's the deal with this thing? Is it a no-go? Did all plans just stall and die?
> 
> Come on people!!!


I like October 28th...

Curious as to what has changed in people's installs since the last meet?

I've got a new center channel driver that I'm playing with.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Check out this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21234


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Im still down whenever you guys are.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I'm down. I was looking forward to meeting the people up in Boston, but I just found out that my buddy's engagement party is on the 10th. So I'm looking forward to going to the final NE meet


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

As I've said before, October 28 works for me as well, if you guys want to do it. Just say the word, and I'll be there.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fellippe said:


> I like October 28th...
> 
> Curious as to what has changed in people's installs since the last meet?
> 
> I've got a new center channel driver that I'm playing with.


My setup has pretty much changed. That date should be good, however I can't guarantee anything. Working 60+ hour work weeks, having to move and trying to have a life is a challenging combo.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

As of right now, i dont see why I couldnt make it.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I will be really really hung over, but I'm in.


----------



## GaryDavis (Jul 18, 2007)

Can we make this more concrete? I should be able to come with my bone stock system in my ES350. Anyway October 28th is perfect for me as of now.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

So we've got...

me
GaryDavis
3.5max6spd
6spdcoupe
skyler112
drocpsu
felippe
azngotskills (if someone flies him in )

Who else?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> So we've got...
> 
> *me*
> GaryDavis
> ...


Who's 'me' ?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Me too (MaXaZoR)


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a MAYBE. If I can get ahold of another member and ride with him. I need new strut mounts and front end bushings. It's kinda scary driving the car now.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

GaryDavis said:


> Can we make this more concrete? I should be able to come with my bone stock system in my ES350. Anyway October 28th is perfect for me as of now.



Gary, you old goofy bastard get your ass down to the meet. That's an order.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> Gary, you old goofy bastard get your ass down to the meet. That's an order.


What you makes you think he's gonna listen to you?


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

What time would you all be thinking about? My system is listenable but by no means complete......

My alternator/voltage regulator is gone . The only way I can listen to music when driveing around is to have the headlights on, blower motor on and dome light on. Otherwise voltage goes up to like 17V and everything cuts out. .. I have a new alt and hopefuly can get it installed next week. If so I can probably make it. 

Won't be able to give a definite until Wednesday, as I'm also studying (well trying to get my ass to study...keep pushing my date back ) for my medical boards. If I can really get a **** load of studying in between now and the mid/end of next week, I'll feel much more comfortable making the trip...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> What you makes you think he's gonna listen to you?


who knows, he's old, maybe he doesn't hear me at all.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Chu - good news, I should have my car by then. Dont think I'll have anything in it by then though.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> Chu - good news, I should have my car by then. Dont think I'll have anything in it by then though.


Sweet, you will get to hear my car with the "imprint", lotus tweeters, genesis amp, and the polk sub almost a brand new setup.


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

I’ll be there, I finally got a new car and I'm trying to put stuff in but I have been sick for the last two weeks and I might run out of time before the meet. You can count me in either way.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

You guys planning on the same place as last time?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems like a few of us have no cars with no audio.  I Highly doubt Ill have time to get anything in for the meet, but I can try to bring my G35 as well, but theres been some changes. Just gotta figure a way to drive to cars at the same time !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> You guys planning on the same place as last time?


Works for me !


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

So is this thing official?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Sweet, you will get to hear my car with the "imprint", lotus tweeters, genesis amp, and the polk sub almost a brand new setup.


It's Official. 

Also, I'm looking forward to hearing this setup! 

Also confirmed: My car. I'm picking it up tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have time to at least get my HU installed this weekend.

DON: Is it cool if I stop by on the Friday morning before the meet, if necessary? If I did, it would only be for a couple hours at the most. Let me know if you'll be around. I also may give you a call tomorrow with some wiring questions, since I don't have a wiring diagram for the IS.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Anyone post this on ECA or anywhere else?


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Links for location also:
http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...74.454989&spn=0.007602,0.014591&t=h&z=16&om=1


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> It's Official.
> 
> Also, I'm looking forward to hearing this setup!
> 
> ...


Thats not a problem at all sir.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Roll call, 

I'm in,
drocpsu
6spdcoupe
3.5max6spd
solaceagony

who else?


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Roll call,
> 
> I'm in,
> drocpsu
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

George ! No new car yet?


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

I hope to be there.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

geo1317 said:


> I'm in.


x2


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> George ! No new car yet?


yeah i finally pulled the trigger and got a 328i.

i might need your help with installing the speaker under the seat if you don't mind.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

geo1317 said:


> yeah i finally pulled the trigger and got a 328i.
> 
> i might need your help with installing the speaker under the seat if you don't mind.


No problem sir. No cutting into door panels yet though right? 

 Gonna bring it on Sunday?


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> No problem sir. No cutting into door panels yet though right?
> 
> Gonna bring it on Sunday?



Yeah I'm bringing it. I have most of the stuff in the car without cutting anything up too much. 

Also if you get a chance can you PM me with a price on a pair Dynaudio MW180/182?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Shoot me a reminder PM. I will of course forget.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

tell him he can buy mine Don


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahh yea, forgot about them.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Eh...theres supposed to be around 100 ricers meeting up at the JP location that day for some club meet.

If it rains I may not make it.

Since there are no new faces and few responses, I'm not opposed to having all you guys over my place for some BBQ and a more lax get together.

If that sounds good to you, shoot me a PM.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Eh...theres supposed to be around 100 ricers meeting up at the JP location that day for some club meet.
> 
> If it rains I may not make it.
> 
> ...


I for one am down with that, can't stand ricers, and consequently my car is just not rice enough to be on the same lot. I think we should all chip in like $5-$10 if we go to Manny's place for the food, and possibly drinks etc etc.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

is this thing going to be at 1pm like always?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Theres definately alot of space at the park, including the other side of the bridge.

Also the back of Sears (Rte 1) parking lot is Huge and almost all available.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

It's not looking very likely that I'll be able to make it this time.  
Have a great time whatever you decide on doing!


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

This Sunday, correct? I can probably make it. Won't have much to bring...probably the Miata with a 880, seas neos and CA18s. Not very exciting or unusual.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> This Sunday, correct? I can probably make it. Won't have much to bring...probably the Miata with a 880, seas neos and CA18s. Not very exciting or unusual.


That sounds like it would be fun. Its about car audio, but its also about the comradery of people who share a common interest. Looking forward to seeing ya there.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

And then I show up and decide to blow $3k on new crap for the car...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> And then I show up and decide to blow $3k on new crap for the car...


Thats always a bonus . For the longest time I wanted to steer away from decent things. I wanted to keep it spartan, below $700 for everything. And before you know, I'm in over double that into a brand new system. It happens, its a love/hate relationship.


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there! It's only 10 minutes from my house so no excuses right?  
I'll try to stay as long as possible but I gotta help the woman study afterwards. Def. always down to hang with manny and chu. Maybe don...  

Manny what should I bring? let me know...
See you guys on sunday


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't you guys ever have a meet on a Saturday?:


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I will be hungover, I will be coming from NYC. I will promise to not bring any throwup with me. But I don't know what to bring, maybe some Miller light?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> Can't you guys ever have a meet on a Saturday?:


No n00b


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> No n00b


you need to change your sig buddy.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Nah. In time my friend, in time.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I've heard interest for some BBQ'n and Tunin' at my place on Sunday from the following people:

skylar112
drocpsu
burnurass
solacedagony
Felippe
Jay-coworker
nismos14

*Everyone* else I havent heard from is welcome. If everyone chips in $ or elects to bring something thats fine. We can grill some burgers, dogs &sausages, wings...whatever. along with some water, soda and beer.

Also gives us a roof should it rain and a bathroom.

Anyone else interested in a lil BBQ meet instead in a more friendly environment, shoot me a pm and i'll give you my # and directions.


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> I've heard interest for some BBQ'n and Tunin' at my place on Sunday from the following people:
> 
> skylar112
> drocpsu
> ...


Thanks for setting it up...cause I DEF. need a tune.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

is it definately set for this sunday, im not sure ill be done, i just pulled out the stock head unit and just received my drz9255

i also just had another baby, yesterday, and im helping the wife since she had a c section, im sure she wont mind me finishing the install and attending 

im in Freehold NJ


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

This might look like it would be a good meet after. For anyone who is going please paypal Manny $10 at this address [email protected]. This $10 fee will cover food, drinks, plasticware, paperware, etc. It will be a great time for all of us to socialize and also chit chat about things. For any questions please email Manny/3.5max6spd at that address or pm him here. Please in the paypal email mention who you are and what your screename is. The more the merrier. We are all in pursuit of higher learning, and the common goal of reaching great sound. A little comradery is always great too. The paypal payment is also your RSVP. I'm excited to see everyone sunday. Its going to be a great meet.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> This might look like it would be a good meet after. For anyone who is going please paypal Manny $10 at this address [email protected]. This $10 fee will cover food, drinks, plasticware, paperware, etc. It will be a great time for all of us to socialize and also chit chat about things. For any questions please email Manny/3.5max6spd at that address or pm him here. Please in the paypal email mention who you are and what your screename is. The more the merrier. We are all in pursuit of higher learning, and the common goal of reaching great sound. A little comradery is always great too. The paypal payment is also your RSVP. I'm excited to see everyone sunday. Its going to be a great meet.


Wish I could make it. You guys have fun, take lots of pics, and next time make it on a saturday .


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

BIG THANKS to manny for welcoming us to his home and grilling.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

How did this work out ? Any pics

steve


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22695&page=3


----------

